# Extract Animated Wallpaper from Digit CD and set it as Desktop Animated Wallpaper



## goldy_connect (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Friends,

Digit.exe is a non-standard flash file.
you can extract and set Digit CD, DVD Animated Wallpaper as your default wallpaper. For this you have to arrange the packages given below: - 

Requirements: - 

1) Screen Movie Studio v 1.25 (can be downloaded from www.mandsoft.com) (Trial Version and after capturing it show a small logo “unregistered copy at top”)
2) Avi to Swf Converter (can be downloaded from www.powermediatools.com) (30 days free to use with no sign)
3) Sparkle SWF Desktop (can be downloaded from *www.FlashKeeper.com) (Trial with no sign)

All of the above three software are small sizes and may not contain more than 10 minutes to download.

About: -

a) Screen Movie Studio lets you to take a video (.avi) format of the animated screen. 
b) Avi to Swf converter lets you to convert .avi format to .swf Format
c) Finally Sparkle SWF Desktop lets you to set the converted .SWF file to animated wallpaper.

Procedure: - 

1) First install all three programs to hard drive.
2) Run Screen Movie Studio and from the Option Menu, Select Preference.
3) Change Frame Rate to 200 frames/sec or more as you like in both Capture and Playback Box. 
4) Now from the Area Menu, Select Full Region to capture the full screen.
5) Minimize the program and insert Digit CD, DVD and let’s play it auto. 
6) When animated wallpaper occurs, close all extra screens and down your mouse cursor to the bottom of the screen and press F9 key to record the screen. After some time say 10 to 15 sec, press F10 to stop. 
7) Your screen video capturing is successfully done. Save it and play using Win amp, WMP Etc.
8) Now run the program called Avi to SWF Converter
9) Add the .avi movie by clicking on ADD option from the ribbon type menu at the top of the program.
10) Now click on Convert option and select file name, video option etc from it and then finally click on OK button. Avi to SWF conversation is successful.
11) And last run the program Sparkle Desktop SWF and in the File information, open the converted .SWF file and give a name for the wallpaper. Click on Next Button 3 times. Do not change anything
12) In the fourth window, a “Preview the Active Wallpaper button” is there, click on the button and the wallpaper is configured to your desktop. While asking you to keep these settings, click on Ok button. Save the wallpaper.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanx.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 8, 2007)

Goldy bhai, thank you for the tutorial.

If you don't mind, I want to contribute this to your tutorial:
You can extract the contents of the .exe file using freeware universal extractor. You will get the required file itself as it was embedded during the compilation.

(PS: I don't know much about reverse engineering,but if this falls under reverse engineering and if Digit has prohibited reverse engineering by Copyright notice, please note that doing this will be illegal.)


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 10, 2007)

No, No, I can't mind. I love the people like u who appreciate others. I also, I like you trick. People like u are always welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 11, 2007)

goldy_connect said:
			
		

> No, No, I can't mind. I love the people like u who appreciate others. I also, I like you trick. People like u are always welcome.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

I tried Universal Extractor, but it could't extract digit.exe file


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

doesnot work...

worndering why it is said *UNIVERSAL*  ..???


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 25, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> I tried Universal Extractor, but it could't extract digit.exe file


 
My Friend just try the method I have describe above. I am first trying and then post it in this section.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2007)

Good tut.But guys how much ram will it consume.Won't the system became slow?


----------



## redhat (Nov 25, 2007)

hey, wont resource hacker work???


----------



## New (Nov 25, 2007)

^I think resource hacker is not for .exe file
@goldy
how to remove that digit logo from that .avi file?(i am in the middle of the process )


----------



## goldy_connect (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Good tut.But guys how much ram will it consume.Won't the system became slow?


 
No my friend, It does not consume too much RAM, and your system is not become slow. Because I am trying this on my system having only 128mb ddr1 RAM. So, go ahead.



			
				redhat said:
			
		

> hey, wont resource hacker work???


 
No, my freind, Resource Hacker will not work.



			
				New said:
			
		

> ^I think resource hacker is not for .exe file
> @goldy
> how to remove that digit logo from that .avi file?(i am in the middle of the process )


 
Yes sure reshack will not work. For remove digit logo, please give me some time because I am not trying this to remove anything  from the original content. Hope you willl understand.


----------



## New (Nov 27, 2007)

^Take your own time and let me know it..


----------

